# Viking Disposal



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I had to replace this batch feed Viking disposal yesterday with a 1HP In sink erator.









I am going to try to repair this Viking to use at my home, but I am not familiar with there *Exclusive Reliastart Magnetic Start System* with cover control; magnet in cover repels switch magnet in throat of disposer. Cover must be in place to start the disposer, guaranteeing safe operation

any help would be nice:thumbsup:

About Viking in general is it worth the money?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

their appliances are nice.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its called "a batch feed disposal". Did you have a wall switch? or just a full time hot plug under the sink that the viking plugged into. The ones I've worked on were made by maytag.kitchen aid and ISE....all batch fed. The switch goes ba and the stopper that makes it turn on can go bad.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I heard batch feed disposals are illegal here in the u.s. I did a house for these canadians that wanted batch fed here cuz thats what they were used to in canada and figured their friends wouldnt know how to turn a regular disposal on.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Not illegal. Atleast not in MA. I would say about 5-10% of the disposals I replace are batch fed. They are more expensive and problematic than switch operated.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I stripped the unit down, bypassed the reset switch and bingo it started working. Now I am wondering if I really need the reset switch, it works well without it, should I order the part (from where??) or just install it in my house? I understand that it would be best to have the switch but I got $0 in this $400 disposal. What electrical problems could this pose?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I stripped the unit down, bypassed the reset switch and bingo it started working. Now I am wondering if I really need the reset switch, it works well without it, should I order the part (from where??) or just install it in my house? I understand that it would be best to have the switch but I got $0 in this $400 disposal. What electrical problems could this pose?


well instead of the reset switch popping i'm sure the breaker in your panel would be instead. the part fom viking shouldnt be the much. what model is it?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ok, I pulled the reset switch off, it is a Klixon circuit breaker. I took it apart and looked for problems (looked like new) and put it back together, I installed it back onto the disposal and everything is working? I didnt do anything to it,, but it works fine now.:thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

There was a sticker on the motor housing. The motor is made in mexico by AO Smith.


----------

